# Cheese



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm very fortunate to live in the Netherlands. The best cheese, believe it or not, comes from here. We got the Gouda and the Edam. Lovely.
I'm personally into young cheeses so this place is like paradise for me.



I could eat Gouda all day accompanied with some olives and slices of spicy salami..

Now what's your favourite cheeses?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

My current favorite is Dubliner Cheddar from Ireland. Nutty, sharp and complex.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd like to nominate this for best thread ever...

I have yet to meet a cheese that I didnt like...everything from the most low brow pasturized process cheese food that you melt with chili for dip to baked brie with walnuts and honey to some expensive aged stuff whose smell wold gag a maggot and whose name I cant pronounce...they all have their place and they're all great...

I'd have to say that my personal favorite is probably any variation of swiss cheese just because it can be used in sandwiches, grated onto salads, or just cut up into chunks and eaten plain...yup, you cant go wrong with swiss cheese, but then again, you cant go wrong with any cheese...


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

God bless the Netherlands, my friend.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> God bless the Netherlands, my friend.


:aportnoy:

Stilton with some walnuts, a pear and a glass of tawny port gets close to Nirvana

Gabba, I agree....

To steal the saying about pizza: Cheese is like sex. When it's good, it's REALLY good. When it's bad...well, it's still pretty good.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Stilton with some walnuts, a pear and a glass of tawny port gets close to Nirvana


You know it! Melon also goes well with cheese.










Melon rolled in ham. Black olives. Salami and garlic cream cheese. Now this is heaven, on a platter.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Goat cheese like chevre is outstanding on a cracker or toast with a small dollop of fig preserves.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

It has been too long since I picked up a wedge of Parrano...nice Dutch gouda, but I'm sure there's more that I'd like if I had access to them!

Tom


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I loved my time in the Netherlands a (god has it been already) a decade ago. 

As for cheese...

Morbier

Manchego

A good tripple creme brie with some hot pepper jelly

Aged goat with a good white wine

Or one of my domestic favs, Humboldt Fog...

It's all good.

-spence


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The cheese we eat the most of is Maytag blue. We put it on salads of greens, peeled bosc pear wedges and candied walnuts. It's good just with pears and crusty bread, too. My favorite cheddar is from Quebec - very sharp.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I like Wisconsin cheese....but I'm biased.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mannix said:


> I like Wisconsin cheese....but I'm biased.


I am assuming that includes cheese curds as well?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> I am assuming that includes cheese curds as well?


Beer battered and deep fried by the Lion's Club...they're better than crack


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Beer battered and deep fried by the Lion's Club...they're better than crack


Amen, brother. :aportnoy:

What is it about deep-fried cheese? It is so wrong (fat, dipped in fat and fried in fat), but it's so very satisfying.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Beer battered and deep fried by the Lion's Club...they're better than crack


That's pretty much the only thing I miss about home (way up north). Fresh cheese curds from the factory. Mmmmmm Can't wait for July. That's the first thing I'm going to eat when I land.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rlp271 said:


> That's pretty much the only thing I miss about home (way up north). Fresh cheese curds from the factory. Mmmmmm Can't wait for July. That's the first thing I'm going to eat when I land.


Oh yeah, I frequent Mullins cheese factory...like 'em fresh and squeaky.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Amen, brother. :aportnoy:
> 
> What is it about deep-fried cheese? It is so wrong (fat, dipped in fat and fried in fat), but it's so very satisfying.


We should cross post this in the "are we really this fat" thread. lol


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Oh yeah, I frequent Mullins cheese factory...like 'em fresh and squeaky.


The cheese factory near me is in Alpha. It's right next to Falun. They're two tiny Unincorporated towns, but the farmers around there, my uncle included, do produce some great milk, which makes great cheese.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel like owning a cheese factory now.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

+1 for The Netherlands!!! My wife and I would have never have "discovered" it, but a trip to Germany had us landing in Amsterdam for a few days first, and then traveling on.

What a country!! And yes the cheese is almost as good as the beer. We took the tour though Heineken (at 8 AM !)  followed by all the beer you can drink (at 9 AM) :icon_smile_big: .

Plus the Rijsttafel, some of the best museums in the world and of course wooden shoes!! (The last is on the outside! :icon_smile: )

Back to cheese: Brie for me. Sometimes a round of brie, toast, crackers can be a great dinner (maybe a little wine).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Smoked Rambol
Huntsman
Feta
Cotswold


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Gouda is my go to never fail cheese. It's delicious and I've loved it ever since I was a kid. Smoked gouda is a nice twist on the original too. I love a good goat cheese as well, the texture is just amazing. My favorite cheese at the moment is Tallegio though. Creamy, a little pungent, very balanced.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Amongst my many favorites from my local cheese shop...

Red Leicester
Tilsit
Caerphilly
Bel Paese
Red Windsor
Stilton
Emmental
Gruyère
Norwegian Jarlsberg
Liptauer
Lancashire
White Stilton
Danish Blue
Double Gloucester
Cheshire
Dorset Blue Vinney
Brie
Roquefort
Pont l'Evêque
Port Salut
Savoyard
Saint-Paulin
Carré de l'Est
Bresse-Bleu
Boursin
Camembert ( I don't care how runny it is)
Gouda
Edam
Caithness
Smoked Austrian
Japanese Sage Derby
Wensleydale
Greek Feta
Gorgonzola
Parmesan
Mozzarella
Pipo Crème
Danish Fynbo 
Czech sheep's milk
Venezuelan Beaver Cheese
Cheddar
Ilchester
Limburger

At times, however, their selection is somewhat limited.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^+1 :aportnoy:

Well, I was, uh, sitting in the public library on Thurmon Street just now, skimming through Rogue Herrys by Hugh Walpole, and I suddenly came over all peckish.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Salami flavoured cheese..anyone tried this? America got some strange cheeses out there man.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> Salami flavoured cheese..anyone tried this? America got some strange cheeses out there man.


America's got a lot of strange everything, so this isn't too surprising.:icon_smile_big:

It looks awful, but I'm sure it would grow on me. I actually had some chocolate cheese last year...my mother-in-law bought some at a local cheese, meat and beer shop. It wasn't all-together disgusting, but I wouldn't say I'd go out of my way to eat it again.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I'm very fortunate to live in the Netherlands. The best cheese, believe it or not, comes from here. We got the Gouda and the Edam. Lovely....


Ah, one of my favorite places in the world. I'm quite fond of Gouda and just about any good Dutch cheese and my favorite one used to be called (in the US) Old Amsterdam. They had to change the name for some reason but it's still easy to find as it's one of the only cheeses I've ever seen with a black wax rind.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Quay said:


> Ah, one of my favorite places in the world. I'm quite fond of Gouda and just about any good Dutch cheese and my favorite one used to be called (in the US) Old Amsterdam. They had to change the name for some reason but it's still easy to find as it's one of the only cheeses I've ever seen with a black wax rind.


Old Amsterdam is a favourite amongst the, obviously, old cheese lovers. It's a spicy riped Gouda type of cheese. Very popular.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm partial to smoked Spanish cheeses with Iberico ham and some good rustic bread.

Favorites:
Idiazabal
Mahon
San Simon


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Venezuelan Beaver Cheese?*



Relayer said:


> Amongst my many favorites from my local cheese shop...
> 
> Red Leicester
> Tilsit
> ...


Venezuelan Beaver Cheese?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheese_Shop_sketch


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

Blue cheese is number 1 for me!


----------



## VictoryGin (Jun 6, 2009)

*Love them all*

Longhorn colby is my favorite, but I love all kinds cheese. Which one depends on mood, availability, event (if any), etc.

Just got back from Milwaukee and tried some beer cheese soup there. Oh yeah. I couldn't form words right away so I just made approving gestures for a while.
-Greg


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Cabrales
Parmigiano-Reggiano
Fiore di Sardo
Berkshire Blue


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Relayer said:


> Amongst my many favorites from my local cheese shop...
> ...
> 
> Limburger
> ...


Limburger? Whoa - that's one ripe cheese!:crazy:

My wife's Italian grandmother made something she called (in dialect) "rigawtzaschwan' " (ricotta scuanta - "strong" ricotta, I think) and the younger generation still gags when it's mentioned. They threw it out every time they caught her making it. Near as I can tell, it consisted of letting ricotta rot in a crock in the back of the fridge for a few months. My wife says Limburger rerminds her of it. She'd kill me if I brought it into the house.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I get some amazing cheese imported from Ireland from a company called Dubliner Kerry Gold. It's aged cheddar...my favorite


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Jarlsberg. Hiya Norge.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Goats from the Milawa region of Victoria they do cherve, brie camembert and a very fine aged blue.

Also worth looking at is Udder delights. 

King Island are back at the top of their game their black label brie is a exquisite and there cheddar is aged to perfection.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Coincidentally, the Modern Marvels program on History Channel is showing an episode on cheese making right now. Can any tell me why we insist on coloring cheddar? Most farmhouse cheddar is white but mass produced cheese contains vegetable dyes to make it orange.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*oh what a friend we have in cheeeeeeeeses...*

odd because i admire the dutch but i cannot get excited about either dutch cheese (okay, gouda is better than edam). all of their neighbours produce innumerable varieties, but the dutch make, um, two. many kinds of fine beer, many delicious spirits, zillions of different flowers but, um, two cheeses. go figure.

is a government regulation behind this? forgive my fake Dutch: "Der Hollanderubercheesenregulationenkommittee," perchance?

i like a good stilton after supper, or a camembert. i used to dote on a french cheese named, i think, tomme de savoie, which was white, semisoft and covered in grape seeds. nice on picnics.


----------



## darren c lacroix (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cheese pleeze*

hi

I moved to France some years ago. France has about 400 differnt cheeses, and they are for the most part, all different in taste, texture, and form. I don't know how the French can manage to keep track of all this, but they do and a formal regulated process is used to introduce new cheeses to the market....
So, I learned about the cheese, with some help from my lovely French wife who also has a great knowledge of something that goes with cheese...wine:icon_smile_big:.

No to mention freshly baked baguette...

When I moved here, I was bike racer and I weighed about 76kg....now I still ride bike (but don't race) cause I weigh 81kg...so that is + 5 kg's in 10 years...

Cheese is great :icon_smile:

PS - been to Gouda...the town itself...Great cheese too...


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Fresh mozzarella... and brie... makes me hungry just thinking about them


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Although cheese connoisseurs will probably cringe, our local Wegmans makes a cheese with a soft, spreadable Saga blue (I'm getting differing opinions on whether it has been cut with mascarpone) drizzled with a sweet caramel sauce mixed with walnuts, dried cranberries and dried apples. My wife, sister-in-law and I devoured a whole pound of the stuff with crackers as an appetizer before we knew what we were doing! 

Blue cheese, honey and walnuts are a classic combination for do-it-yourselfers.


----------



## disraeli (Oct 17, 2009)

darren c lacroix said:


> hi
> 
> I moved to France some years ago. France has about 400 differnt cheeses, and they are for the most part, all different in taste, texture, and form. I don't know how the French can manage to keep track of all this


Isn't there a famous quote of deGaulle saying "who can reign a country where there are as many type of cheese as days in a year" 

Nevertheless, being myself actually from the German French border, I'd prefer Munster cheese from the alsace region, artisan bread, and some caraway seeds.

My everyday assemblage of cheese consists of a subset of the following:
Cammembert der Normandie
Brie de Meaux
Reblochon
Epoisses
Cantal
Gruyere
Munster
Roquefort
Blue d'Auvergne
Chabichou du Poitou
Crottin de Chavignol
Fourme d'Ambert


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Lately I've been moving towards the stronger and softer cheeses.

I recently picked up a mild bleu, threw it on crackers with jalapeno jelly that I found at a local farmer's market, and I might never be the same...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Blue Wensleydale from Hawes, Bleu d'Auvergne, or Bleu Causses for blue cheeses, ordinary Wensleydale for "ordinary" cheese, and any unpasteurised French crottin for Chevre.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

No one has mentioned "Bierkase" a very strong taste and makes limberger taste like American chesse.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Buffalo Mozzarella? This cheese is being featured at our Costco, and I've been trying it several different ways. I've got a potato, onion, cheese casserole baking right now with some of this layered in between and a light aged mozzarella cheese sauce over it. Another experiment.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

I like Brie imported from France. St.Andre makes an outstanding Brie that I'll recommend, great for tailgating and house parties.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

I love cheese with a passion, unfortunately my digestive system can't handle more than a little at a time. So I settle for sprinkling a bit of gorgonzola on my salads (fantastic with a homemade balsamic or Italian dressing!), or mixing a few tablespoons up with dried sweetened cranberries. The sweet-salty mix is very tasty.

Also, I have a recipe for mostaccioli di bari (cubed filet mignon, in a mushroom/white wine/gorgonzola sauce with a dash of Cognac, served over penne) that will knock your socks off. Sort of beef stroganoff to the power of infinity. :icon_smile:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Provolone, from DiBruno's at the Italian Market in Philadelphia. The guy cuts a slice off of the artillery shell-shaped length, and you sample it.....you look back and realize that milk is dripping from the hanging mass. There is nothing like it, and no, don't put it on a cheesesteak. Any gruyere from the same purveyor is a close second. That reminds me, Cheese Whiz on a cheesesteak is third.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got two that I'm liking now, Gabietou, and Big Ed's Saxony Homestead Raw Milk. I won't try to describe them because it will fail.

Here are the links:

https://cheese.about.com/b/2008/06/02/gabietou.htm

mmmmm


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

TheGuyIsBack said:


> I'm very fortunate to live in the Netherlands. The best cheese, believe it or not, comes from here. We got the Gouda and the Edam. Lovely.
> I'm personally into young cheeses so this place is like paradise for me.
> 
> I could eat Gouda all day accompanied with some olives and slices of spicy salami..
> ...


I do not agree, i think the French make the best goat cheese in the world!


----------

